# BVI and USVI Customs Clearance



## JanW (Nov 17, 2004)

We are chartering in the BVI and would like to sail to St. John. I''ve heard stories about the difficulties of and the length of time that it takes to clear customs and imigration in Cruz Bay. Can anyone advise on their experience with customers/immigration coming into the USVI through Cruz Bay and returning to BVI.

Any info would be helpful.

Thanks.
Jan


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

We were last there pre-9/11 so perhaps things have changed...but there is so little oversight, so much yacht traffic, and so little ''there'' to be at risk, that I''d suggest you ask yourselves if you want to bother. If you plan to be there for some time, then you can ask around once you arrive. If you are ''stopping by'', and then also anchoring in Carlisle Bay and some of the other remote, quiet places, it''s not clear to me what''s accomplished by clearing.

Jack


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

JanW,

There is a website called Traveltalkonline which has a whole forum devoted to BVI sailing and vacations. You will get all the info you could possibly want there.

We enjoyed St. John, by the way, but cannot help you with current info on clearing in/out. Have fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We cleared customs in St. John from BVI on nearly a dozen trips to the BVI.

Don''t go into Cruz Bay. It''s too crowded and the locals cruisers hassle charter yachts.

Instead, pick up a National Park mooring in either Cinammon Bay or Caneel Bay then catch a bus or cab to customs in Cruz Bay. Cabs are always available right there. The ride is beautiful.

Ask to clear in and out at the same time. Just state the day you plan to clear out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We clear Customs in less than 10 mins. each time we''ve check in, last being Dec. 2004. Agents were very nice, helpful. VIP had given us the forms previous to our departure so everything was filled out, and ready to go when we hit land. We take a ball at Caneel Bay and dingy to Cruz. We re-provision,very nice markets including a K-mart if you need it,my wife gets her day of shopping, we take on some block ice and head for the south side to end our vacation in perfect solitude. Salt Pond is our favorite and we usually stay two or three days.
Next trip try charting from VIP on St. Thomas (disclosure, we own a boat with them), Checking into the BVI is very easy and flying into and out of St. Thomas is a breeze.
I''ve never chartered out of the BVI but most say it is much easier through St. Thomas.
Try it you will love ST. John, especially the south side, unless you are a party person... It''s Very Quite on the south side.

Good Luck,
John


----------

